# Änderung von Beiträgen (Zeitstempel)



## Kai (13 Juni 2007)

Wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben habe und diesen noch einmal ändern möchte, erscheint bereits nach 2 Minuten der Text _Geändert von ..._

Kann man diese Zeit nicht etwas hochsetzen, z. B. auf 5 Minuten? 

Wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben und abgeschickt haben, und dann beim Durchlesen noch Fehler entdecke und diese Fehler nun korrigieren möchte, ist es doch sehr nervig, wenn bereits nach 2 Minuten der Text _Geändert von ..._ erscheint. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## plc_tippser (13 Juni 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen Beitrag geschrieben habe und diesen noch einmal ändern möchte, erscheint bereits nach 2 Minuten der Text _Geändert von ..._
> 
> Kann man diese Zeit nicht etwas hochsetzen, z. B. auf 5 Minuten?
> 
> ...


 
Hat das nicht damit zu tun, ob das schon einer gelesen hat?


----------



## Kniffo (13 Juni 2007)

Eigentlich gibt es zum Kontrolllesen ja den Vorschau-Button.
Obwohl ich auch schonmal vorbei auf Antworten geklickt habe.

Edit: Ich glaub das hat wirklich was mit dem Lesen zu tun. Ich hab grad editiert und es stand kein _Geändert_ da ...
Dummerweise hab ich mich dabei verschrieben und musste es nochmal editieren. Nun stehts wieder da.


----------



## zotos (13 Juni 2007)

Also das sollte doch jetzt echt kein Grund zum ärgern sein.

Der Beitrag wurde erstellt und geändert. Warum da ein Geheimnis draus machen?


----------



## Kai (13 Juni 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Hat das nicht damit zu tun, ob das schon einer gelesen hat?


 
Ich würde sagen nein. Es ist scheinbar egal, ob der Beitrag schon gelesen wurde oder nicht. Nach 2 Minuten ist die Zeit abgelaufen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (13 Juni 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es zum Kontrolllesen ja den Vorschau-Button.


 
Du hast recht, ich benutze eigentlich auch immer den Vorschau-Button. Aber oft entdecke ich Rechtschreib- oder Formatierungsfehler erst, wenn ich schon auf Antworten gegangen bin. Und dann ärgert es mich, wenn ich keine Zeit habe, den Fehler zu korrigieren, und sofort der Text _Geändert von ..._ erscheint, obwohl ich ja eigentlich gar nichts geändert habe.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (13 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also das sollte doch jetzt echt kein Grund zum ärgern sein.
> 
> Der Beitrag wurde erstellt und geändert. Warum da ein Geheimnis draus machen?


 
Wenn ich Änderungen nach Stunden oder Tagen mache, dann ist das ja vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn der Text _Geändert von ..._ erscheint. Aber bitte nicht schon nach 2 Minuten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (13 Juni 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen nein. Es ist scheinbar egal, ob der Beitrag schon gelesen wurde oder nicht. Nach 2 Minuten ist die Zeit abgelaufen.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Das kann uns sicher der Markus erklären. 



Kai schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich benutze eigentlich auch immer den Vorschau-Button. Aber oft entdecke ich Rechtschreib- oder Formatierungsfehler erst, wenn ich schon auf Antworten gegangen bin. Und dann ärgert es mich, wenn ich keine Zeit habe, den Fehler zu korrigieren, und sofort der Text _Geändert von ..._ erscheint, obwohl ich ja eigentlich gar nichts geändert habe.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Wenn Du einen Rechtschreibfehler entfernst änderst Du den Beitrag auch wenn auch er sinngemäß noch der gleiche ist. Das kann noch keine Software zuverlässig erkennen. Also geändert ist geändert.



Kai schrieb:


> Wenn ich Änderungen nach Stunden oder Tagen mache, dann ist das ja vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn der Text _Geändert von ..._ erscheint. Aber bitte nicht schon nach 2 Minuten.
> 
> Gruß Kai



Aus einem anderen Forum kenne ich das so das man eh nur in der ersten Stunde nach erstellen eines Beitrags diesen auch noch ändern kann. 
In einem Anderen Forum bekommt man Ärger wenn man als Fragender sich selbst antwortet und wird aufgefordert die Ursprünglichen Beitrag mit Edit zu erweitern (was ich für Schwachsinn halte). 

Aber jemand der innerhalb von wenigen Minuten drei Beiträge und mehr lückenlos hintereinander in selben Thread packt finde ich das schon komisch. (im Fun zum Feierabend Thread ist das ja noch ok)


----------



## Markus (13 Juni 2007)

@kai
bist du arbeitslos?  

ne wirklich, die funktion ist logisch völlig korrekt und ich sehe keinen verlust für irgendwen in ihr.

bin in china, es ist hier 01:30 und ich komme heute mal relativ früh von der baustelle - ich habe wirklich kein verständniss für dieses problem...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 Juni 2007)

1:30 Uhr ???? Hast Du vergessen deine Uhr umzustellen ?????????

;o)


----------



## Markus (14 Juni 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> 1:30 Uhr ???? Hast Du vergessen deine Uhr umzustellen ?????????
> 
> ;o)


 
du bist doch blos neidisch weil du nur bis 01:00 bezahlt bekommst... (insider vom forumstreff)    

jetzt geh ich in die heia, waream grad noch wast trinken - gott wie ich diesen mautai hasse, da ist ddas tsingtao ein wares wasser zum durstlöschn dagegn...

gleich gehts wieder weiter auf der ibn...


grüßs auch chongqin
markus


----------



## Kniffo (14 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber jemand der innerhalb von wenigen Minuten drei Beiträge und mehr lückenlos hintereinander in selben Thread packt finde ich das schon komisch. (im Fun zum Feierabend Thread ist das ja noch ok)



Weil er drei verschiedene Personen zitiert hat?!

Aber interessieren würde es mich nun auch. Hab ja wie geschrieben auch editiert, ohne dass es dann dastand. Gibts nun einen Zeitrahmen oder hat es tatsächlich etwas damit zu tun, dass es jemand gelesen hat?


----------



## Kai (14 Juni 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Weil er drei verschiedene Personen zitiert hat?!


 
Genau. :s12: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (14 Juni 2007)

Kniffo schrieb:


> Weil er drei verschiedene Personen zitiert hat?!
> ...


Ach so.


Kai schrieb:


> Genau. :s12:
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ich hatte die letzten Tage eher den Eindruck als ob er zwanghaft versucht den Beitragszähler in die höhe zu treiben. 

Hab ich mich eben geirrt.


----------



## Kai (14 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich hatte die letzten Tage eher den Eindruck als ob er zwanghaft versucht den Beitragszähler in die höhe zu treiben.


 
Da musst gerade Du sagen.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kniffo (14 Juni 2007)

Naja man muss zugeben, dass es kompfortablere Wege als hier gibt, um mehrere Zitate einzubinden oder gar Zitate von Zitaten darzustellen.

Nicht dass es mich stört, aber ohne friemeln passiert dann halt sowas.


----------



## Kai (14 Juni 2007)

Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Wieso kann man eigentlich innerhalb des Antwortfensters keine Texte kopieren? Ich kann zwar Texte markieren, diese aber nicht kopieren. Dieses würde z. B. das Zitieren sehr viel einfacher machen. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Markus (14 Juni 2007)

Kai schrieb:


> Und wo wir gerade beim Thema sind: Wieso kann man eigentlich innerhalb des Antwortfensters keine Texte kopieren? Ich kann zwar Texte markieren, diese aber nicht kopieren. Dieses würde z. B. das Zitieren sehr viel einfacher machen.
> 
> Gruß Kai


 

es geht nicht mit rechtsklick, aber mit ctrl-c und ctrl-v oder wenn du oben rechts den editor umschaltest auf die codeansicht...


----------



## Kai (14 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> es geht nicht mit rechtsklick, aber mit ctrl-c und ctrl-v oder wenn du oben rechts den editor umschaltest auf die codeansicht...


 


Markus schrieb:


> es geht nicht mit rechtsklick, aber mit ctrl-c und ctrl-v oder wenn du oben rechts den editor umschaltest auf die codeansicht...


 
Super, es funktioniert. :s10: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (14 Juni 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> es geht nicht mit rechtsklick, aber mit ctrl-c und ctrl-v oder wenn du oben rechts den editor umschaltest auf die codeansicht...



schön wenn man jemand mit ctrl+c und ctrl+v begeistern kann ;o)


Kai schrieb:


> Super, es funktioniert. :s10:
> 
> Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (15 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> schön wenn man jemand mit ctrl+c und ctrl+v begeistern kann ;o)


 
Es sind die kleinen Dinge im Leben, die einen glücklich machen.  

Gruß Kai


----------

